# problem wih paint distorting/cracking casting pr



## Chris J (Jun 11, 2013)

Fellow turners,I am painting tubes black with small cans of paint from Michael's for feather casting ,but when I cast with the polyester resin the paint cracks and distorts and looks bad. Am I using the wrong paint?My tubes are clear acrylic.Can anyone help me with this? Thanks, Chris J.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 11, 2013)

Try posting this in the blank making forum in the casting and stabilization area I am sure you will get some help there!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 11, 2013)

Chris J said:


> Fellow turners,I am painting tubes black with small cans of paint from Michael's for feather casting ,but when I cast with the polyester resin the paint cracks and distorts and looks bad. Am I using the wrong paint?My tubes are clear acrylic.Can anyone help me with this? Thanks, Chris J.


 

What does that mean??? (in red)

If I were you I would try some high heat paint such as used on barbaques. Get it in Home Centers. The best thing to do is powdercoat. Make sure paint has completely dried before casting. Very important!!!!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 11, 2013)

If you are using a solvent based spray paint, then the styrene in the PR is probably dissolving it.

I've used water based acrylic paints with great success.  As long as the paint is completely dry it works well under the PR for me.  Brands you can find at Michaels will probably be Delta Ceramcoat, Folkart and DecoArt.

Ed


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Try painting the hole in the blank, NOT the tube. What's causing the distortion is the glue.

I always paint the hole in the blank rather than the tube. Then, I use epoxy glue with 1 drop of acrylic paint the same color as what was used to reverse paint the blank. That ends the "crackle" or distorted look.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 12, 2013)

If you are embed casting, I've found that powder coat works MUCH better than any other paint I've used.


----------



## Chris J (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tip,the acrylic paint works great!


----------

